# need crochet pattern for ear bonnet



## horseeyfarmgrl16 (May 29, 2011)

so I'm in 4H and I'm entered in crochet class. my finished project is due in 2 weeks ( i have been searching ALL summer for something easy to make) and i came up with the idea of a horse ear bonnet. i have NO patterns for it so that's what i need. *the patterns need to be free* thanks!!!!


----------



## horseeyfarmgrl16 (May 29, 2011)

(or if the patterns arent free, then under $10) :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Crochet Do Dads - Equine Crochet Patterns

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/gogracego/Scan80002.jpg

Found a free one


----------



## superjan (Jan 31, 2014)

This lovely Czech woman has many great patterns and custom made bonnets also. 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/88176730/horse-crochet-pattern-pdf-for-fly-bonnet?

Has worked with horses for many many years and is selling patterns to keep food on the table for her kids.








I have used her patterns and they are stacked with photos and easy for even a beginner. Have fun!


----------

